# Duck Boat Run (Poker Run)



## josephcedwards (Feb 1, 2014)

Does anyone know of any duck boat runs? In Ga or surrounding sates maybe?


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 1, 2014)

josephcedwards said:


> Does anyone know of any duck boat runs? In Ga or surrounding sates maybe?



End of July GWF has one to benefit their youth waterfowl program. Always a great time!  Dates will come out a little later. It's at lake Seminole. MSG me if you'd like.


----------



## FowlReaper11 (Feb 1, 2014)

There's also the sparkleberry swamp run in SC. Never been but looks like a good time and for a good cause.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Feb 1, 2014)

Seminole poker run is a good time! Any info on the one in SC??


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Feb 1, 2014)

Get on youtube and look up Sparkleberry Duck Run. There's a few videos. Then google it and you'll find the website. It's usually the first part of June I think. Here's the video I made from last year.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 2, 2014)

The sparkle berry deal is just cruising around pretty much, but the mud boat guys always have a fun mud boat get together on Sunday on the cooper river after the Saturday deal.


----------



## josephcedwards (Feb 2, 2014)

carolinagreenhead said:


> Get on youtube and look up Sparkleberry Duck Run. There's a few videos. Then google it and you'll find the website. It's usually the first part of June I think. Here's the video I made from last year.


 
Awesome! Thanks everyone!


----------



## dbean43 (Feb 2, 2014)

so what exactly is going on here??


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 2, 2014)

Slowridein.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 2, 2014)

Been on a couple on Seminole and had a great time


----------

